# [RISOLTO] Scripts per cambiare smtp in thunderbird

## lsegalla

Siccome a casa e al lavoro ho due reti con due classi di indirizzi diverse e uso anche due smtp diversi volevo farmi uno script che mi cambia tutte le impostazioni di rete a seconda di cio' che mi serve. L'unica cosa che mi manca da configurare tramite script è semplicemente l'smtp che andrei a usare in thunderbird a casa mia (al lavoro già funziona)

E' possibile fami uno scriptino con due files di configurazione da invertire oppure uno script che comunque va a modificare i dati di configurazione della parte smtp di thunderbird?

Ho già installato un plugin per avere il plugin about:config in thunderbird quindi potrei anche riuscire ad avere un'idea di cosa cambiare da lì.

Non so pero' appunto quale sia il file in questione quindi... se avete qualche consiglio per me sarebbe ben accetto...     :Smile: Last edited by lsegalla on Mon May 18, 2009 7:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lsegalla

Forse ci son già arrivato, devo fare alcune prove.

Ho trovato che il file dovrebbe essere in ~/.thunderbird/xxxxxxxxxxx.default e dovrebbe chiamarsi prefs.js, infatti greppando il file vedo le mie preferenze smtp... faccio delle prove ed eventualmente aggiorno comunque.

In teoria dovrebbe essere sufficiente settare tutti gli smtp desiderati e cambiare quello di default nella riga

```
user_pref("mail.smtp.defaultserver", "smtp1");

```

----------

## djinnZ

mettere un smtp locale senza toccare tb?

----------

## lsegalla

Qua in azienda in uscita il firewall permette in uscita solo verso quello e a casa non lo posso usare, e visto che comunque devo usare uno scriptino per casa, uno per un'altra azienda e uno per casa tanto vale scriverci qualcosa in piu'; e comunque libero da qui dentro non mi farebbe spedire per le solite loro faccende (su un mac qui dentro ho usato un programmino che si chiamava freepops o qualcosa del genere una volta).

Che smtp useresti ?

----------

## Onip

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> (su un mac qui dentro ho usato un programmino che si chiamava freepops o qualcosa del genere una volta).
> 
> 

 

```

* net-mail/freepops

     Available versions:  0.2.7 ~0.2.8 ~0.2.9 {gnutls}

     Homepage:            http://freepops.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         WebMail->POP3 converter and more

```

----------

## lsegalla

Beh intanto vi ringrazio anche per il freepops che fa sempre comodo anche qui, per il resto... vi faro' sapere se faccio anche quello scriptino lì

Così non installo neanche nessun software    :Very Happy: 

----------

## lsegalla

In ogni caso il mio problema l'ho risolto.

Io ho due setup in thunderbird, mi interessa usare e modificare il primo in questo caso, cioè la mia casella di posta di libero (mail.identity.id1 per thunderbird)

Quindi vado a settare in thuderbird i due smtp (nel mio caso libero e multilink), quindi mi credo due files di configurazione per prefs.js (uno lo chiamo prefs.azienda e l'altro prefs.casa, e li usero' rispettivamente dove sto in quel momento, ovviamente dovro' lanciare lo scriptino mio che mi setta la rete per un sacco di cose, e quindi anche questa)

Le differenze fra i due files stanno appunto in quella riga alla quale facevo riferimento sopra (penso di essermi spiegato da schifo no?)

```
luca@user8-gentoo ~/.thunderbird/rgzsk0re.default $ diff prefs.casa prefs.azienda

85c85

< user_pref("mail.identity.id1.smtpServer", "smtp2");

---

> user_pref("mail.identity.id1.smtpServer", "smtp1");

```

Vabè, per una volta mi son arrangiato se non altro     :Smile: 

----------

